# Navigation 2002 Maxima



## HonestTony (Oct 24, 2012)

I bought a Navigation System out of a 2002 Maxima same year as ours the model # are exactly the same as ours , is this just a plug in and done or do I have to have the car except the new unit ???


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are asking if you can put the 2002 Maxima Nav unit into another 2002 Maxima that did not come with the factory Nav unit, it's not plug-and-play. Usually the main harness is entirely different between the two models.


----------

